# relative URL -> absolute URL



## DocSnyder (4. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

gibt es in der Standard Java Lib Code, der mir aus einer Basis URL und einer relativen URL daraus eine absolute URL formt?

z.b.  hab ich : http://www.eineseite.de/inhalt/index.html
und
die relative Adresse ../bilder/picture.jpg

sodass ich dann als Ergebnis erhalte: http://www.eineseite.de/bilder/picture.jpg?

Ich weiß, kann das auch selber coden, aber viell.gibts das ja schon, warum das Rad neu erfinden ;-)

Gruß, Micha


----------



## dieta (4. Feb 2007)

Schau' dir mal die Klasse java.net.URL an, die bietet vielleicht die Methoden, die du brauchst.


----------



## DocSnyder (4. Feb 2007)

Naja, aus diesem Grund poste ich ja hier ins Forum, da mir die Klasse URL keinerlei Funktionalität in dieser Hinsicht bietet.

Jemand viell. doch noch eine Idee, wenn möglich, bitte etwas konkreter, danke ;-)

Micha


----------



## DocSnyder (4. Feb 2007)

Oh, manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht... nur ists keine Methode, sondern einfach der Konstruktur der URL Klasse...

also doch gut, dein Tip, dieta ;-)

Micha


----------



## millin (6. Feb 2007)

url in uri umwandeln und mit uri gibts methoden.


----------

